
Production-Ready Application Rollouts Using Deployment Objects in Kubernetes 1.2 - TheIronYuppie
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/04/using-deployment-objects-with.html
======
TheIronYuppie
We've moved all the logic from the rolling update on the client side to the
server, as well as building in rollback and versioning. AMA!

Disclosure: I work at Google on Kubernetes

~~~
andrewstuart2
Is this disclaimer a requirement for all Google Kube contributors? I've seen a
lot of it lately and don't recall seeing anything like it before.

~~~
TheIronYuppie
Nope - I just don't want to in anyway mislead anyone!

